# Dont buy asus laptop as they have pathetic after sales service



## mailshobhon (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't buy asus laptop they seriously have pathetic after sales service i have bought asus k53sv sx521d have been facing this issue so be aware if you are buying asus laptop,


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

What is the exact issue with the laptop?


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 29, 2011)

CA50 said:


> What is the exact issue with the laptop?



i had dead pixel issue right after the day i bought the laptop and these people are giving trouble regarding the warranty issue


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^have you visited the service center guys or the dealer?


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 30, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^have you visited the service center guys or the dealer?


 i bought this laptop from kolkata,as i am from jamshedpur i used the onsite toll free no but  its pathetic no help from them as of now


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ i suggest: take it to your nearest asus service center


----------



## anoopjb (Jan 2, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Don't buy asus laptop they seriously have pathetic after sales service i have bought asus k53sv sx521d have been facing this issue so be aware if you are buying asus laptop,



what abt itz build quality..?? And plz mention about battery backup.. how much did you get??

what abt itz battery backup and build quality.Did you get above 3 hours??


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 2, 2012)

anoopjb said:


> what abt itz build quality..?? And plz mention about battery backup.. how much did you get??
> 
> what abt itz battery backup and build quality.Did you get above 3 hours??



build qualit is great i get 3 hours of battery life with wi-fi on its a great laptop for the price but after sales service is poor according to experience.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2012)

Strange, because I'm also having one ASUS laptop and their After-sales service is great here. I've received a US type two pin power adapter with the Laptop. So I called the Toll free number and within three days I've received an Indian socket type 3 Pin power adapter in my home from their home service guys.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Strange, because I'm also having one ASUS laptop and their After-sales service is great here. I've received a US type two pin power adapter with the Laptop. So I called the Toll free number and within three days I've received an Indian socket type 3 Pin power adapter in my home from their home service guys.



Issue solved guys will be getting a new laptop from asus i had talk to to their general manager in Mumbai he is a great had helped me to solve my problem kudos asus.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2012)

someone need to show this topic to Rashi guys. & congrats to mailshobhon


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 7, 2012)

Rashi always sucks in service


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> someone need to show this topic to Rashi guys. & congrats to mailshobhon



For asus laptops its onsite service and rashi doesn't handle asus laptop service it is handled by Neoteric Infomatique Ltd in whole India just pass this information to everybody



Sam said:


> someone need to show this topic to Rashi guys. & congrats to mailshobhon



Thanks  man


----------



## sunzeal (Jan 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Strange, because I'm also having one ASUS laptop and their After-sales service is great here. I've received a US type two pin power adapter with the Laptop. So I called the Toll free number and within three days I've received an Indian socket type 3 Pin power adapter in my home from their home service guys.



how much did they charge ?


----------



## CA50 (Jan 7, 2012)

@mailshobhon, congo mate, so finally you will suggest asus laptops in future.

Asus ASS doesn't really sucks (that much)


----------



## red dragon (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats mate!!
Asus is not that bad after all!
HP replaced my dv6 after a prolonged battle of more than 6 months!!
(That thing also went kaput just 2 months after the warranty was over,mobo died!)


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Congrats mate!!
> Asus is not that bad after all!
> HP replaced my dv6 after a prolonged battle of more than 6 months!!
> (That thing also went kaput just 2 months after the warranty was over,mobo died!)



I wont recommend my enemy to buy hp they have lot of motherboard failure issue so its better people avoid that brand the best thing i like about asus that they have really good care of the heat issue as of now i am really happy with the laptop a steal at the price point.



CA50 said:


> @mailshobhon, congo mate, so finally you will suggest asus laptops in future.
> 
> Asus ASS doesn't really sucks (that much)



I love the brand i have been using asus republic of gamers for years but my laptop had issues with display so they changed it so don't have any other problem with laptop it running fine.



sunzeal said:


> how much did they charge ?



nothing it was under warranty they replaced the laptop with a new laptop


----------



## vaisakhss (Nov 17, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Don't buy asus laptop they seriously have pathetic after sales service i have bought asus k53sv sx521d have been facing this issue so be aware if you are buying asus laptop,



My K53-SV[i7] machine's battery gt damaged on the last day of warrenty.Being sunday i ws unable to contact the local service center.I had reported the issuue t ASUS through feed back option on their site.Bt they are in no mood to relent to my claims for warrenty.Now service center guys says that motherboard is also damaged and i will have to shell out about 15 grants..all hail ASUS..


----------

